# white guys lowriding



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

i feel stupid as hell postin but i wanna hear what others think. im a caucasian male from arizona . My grandmothers side of the family is native american and my grandpa( who isnt blood related) are all mexican. But theres no question that im white. I took just about 100% of my traits from my sorrow excuse for a father and here i am. but i didnt grow up with his family. i grew up with my real family my grandmothers and grandfathers. when i was younger my uncles and cousins would take me out cruisin, hittin switches and all. i was hooked from then on. i grew up mostly in this small town , growing up though ive always got shit from just about everyone. back when i started shaving my head and some shit happened i had people calling me a damn skinhead like i was some sort of racist. And then ive always heard from others that i should stop "trying to be mexican" or "black" my family always told me not to worry. or my uncles would just be like well "just tell them your mexican, You are arent you" I wouldnt just straight up change for anyone, i never did. but even with my partners and family just blowing it off, sayin it dont matter i still get a bit self concious sometimes. Ive finally got my lincoln project kicked off and was talking to some fool today and he started saying shit like pretty much what are you fuckin with hydraulics for, those are for mexicans , you dont even look the part, its stupid as hell. it still just gets me sometimes when i run into those ignorant people. 

i really just wanted to hear, everyone isnt fukcin like this right? what do you all think when you see a white guy lowridin?

sorry if this was stupid as hell, shit just gets to you sometimes

thanks


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I normally think 1) if they are mexican or black and start talking shit, "I ask them if they are mad a white guy has a nicer car than them or what" 2)If they are stupid white people who say stupid shit to me about me thinking i'm another races, "I tell them to shut there inbred hick ass up" and normally they do.Either way you have to be prepared to stand up for your self and what you love :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm white and i've been lowriding for over ten years now. I've heard all kinds of shit, been refused service at shops (because I had a lowrider), and even had my car vandalized before. But if you love lowriding, then keep doing it. It shouldn't matter what others think and say. The stereotypes get old and boring after a while, but you just have to deal with it. I've always been shown the most disrespect by white folks, but it comes from everywhere. I keep lowriding because I love it, good times and bad.


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

yea white folks always seem to have the most and worst to say. but thanks for your thoughts. sometimes, your right, it just gets fuckin old.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BEING WHITE ITS INTERESTING CAUSE WE THE MINORITY FOR THE SPORT

UNFORTUNATELY --ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE NOT COLOR BLIND


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

White but Born in ELA!!!

I am a product of my enviroment   Ya people trip sometime but oh well....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im white and have a 68 impala and i lowride not giving a shit who says wht, i get the looks and shit too bro but i keep rollin not giving a shit who thinks what of me :biggrin: do your thing cause there is always gonna be haters


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

im a white guy and i drive a lowrider theres nothing wrong with it ive been in love with this stuff since"86" and had my first car with hydros in 93 plus i live in kentucky thats against all odds


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 30 2006, 10:28 PM~5872014
> *im white and have a 68 impala and i lowride not giving a shit who says wht, i get the looks and shit too bro but i keep rollin not giving a shit who thinks what of me :biggrin: do your thing cause there is always gonna be haters
> *


THis guy is a TRUE ******!!!! But im white too!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, us white ky guys with lowriders are very misunderstood. lol, but its not only in Ky, its all over america. we are looked at as posers or ******* or traders by the shallow minded. Ive been called stupid for having a lowrider bike or car many times, but Ive also been well respected for it too. 

I can only imagine the way hispanics and blacks feel in america sometimes because of the way a lot of (mostly white) people look and feel about them, and when Im stereotyped about my lowrider, I can feel like I can relate, almost like im a reject of society. 

I dont let it get me down, thank god lowriding is okay around here to most of the older crowd, but still, a lot of people just dont understand the culture and pride, and just the simple joy of lowriding, no matter were you livel 

yea im white and ride a lowrider bike, and Im damn proud of it, hell, my dad was just a typical mid age white man who worked in a factory and dressed just like a middle class white man, and as soon as people saw his lowrider s-10, suddenly he was a poser?
well all I can way is we lowriders, no matter what color or orgin, we will always be misunderstood. but all we can do is keep moving along. lowriding has been going strong for about 40 years now, and its not gonna stop now. 

LOWRIDE FOREVER!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm not white, I'm mixed race and I get that from my peers. The people I work with are into minis and euros and they dog lolos. I tell them I'm a real rider, I appreciate all automotive cultures, whatever they may be. I mean a nicely executed ride is badass no matter what style it's done in.
My family tells me why do I wanna be mexican or black when I talk about building my car. I tell them its not about color, its the way I choose to build my ride. 
This color shit is bullshit....I think if you build it and you are proud of it then fuck what any hater has to say!


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 31 2006, 12:05 AM~5872264
> *I'm not white, I'm mixed race and I get that from my peers. The people I work with are into minis and euros and they dog lolos. I tell them I'm a real rider, I appreciate all automotive cultures, whatever they may be. I mean a nicely executed ride is badass no matter what style it's done in.
> My family tells me why do I wanna be mexican or black when I talk about building my car. I tell them its not about color, its the way I choose to build my ride.
> This color shit is bullshit....I think if you build it and you are proud of it then fuck what any hater has to say!
> *



that pretty much says it all for me except I'm full on white, I answer that statement everytime I do a new mod or a new person sees my car. Some peeps will just neva get it but that is why I roll with my usos and that always helps.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Outkast, pronounced Outkast, meaning rejected or unaccepted in society.
are you an outkast? I am, matter of fact f**k being anything else.

I'm a white guy in Australia, people here dont even know what Lowriders are!
I just say i got an oldskool chevy and most people think that's cool.

Although the small amount of people who do know wot lowriders are either think that it's cool u roll one, or they just real jealous and pick faults.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jul 30 2006, 11:44 PM~5872497
> *that pretty much says it all for me except I'm full on white,  I answer that statement everytime I do a new mod or a new person sees my car.  Some peeps will just neva get it but that is why I roll with my usos and that always helps.
> *


Hawaii ridaz!! :biggrin: Sorry I had to throw that in.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

fuck um live your life how it makes you happy


----------



## burgs (Jun 16, 2006)

Im a white boy from oz. 
soon to be bringin something over from the states.( havent decided what yet)

lowriding is something that should bring everyone together that share a same interest.. no matter if they are white, black, asain, etc.

dont know why people cant see beyond the race of an individual and see them for what they really are...

respect is what it is about.. show people the respect they deserve and hope they will show u it in return


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

man I'm white I got a 66 impala bagged on daytons I work construction and i never get looked at funny or anything hell the older guys I work with love my car and think lowriding is cool as hell where the fuck are you guys from where you get crazy looks and shit mayberry and to the dude that started this topic you sound like Micalo on blood in blood out[ I may be white but I'm brown to the bone] :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## burgs (Jun 16, 2006)

hahhaa micalo hahaha

lowridin isnt a skin colour or a race

its a culture in its own


----------



## casino2595 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey its miclo!!! oh im chicano... and to tell you the truth not to be bagging on any one, some white people do look out of place lowriding not all, its just the way you carry yourself and represent yourself. but if you like it by all means do it. dont let other people fuck it up for you! dont make your ride all cheese dick either!!! keep it clean and simple!!!! i had a homie who was white and all big in lo lo's. he had some clean shit i gave that fucker some props cuz his shit was banging and tastefull... 84 cadi coupe lifted then his 93 brougham.... fuck it keep lowriding.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

man dont let color get the way of u enjoying the lowriding lifestyle,these always gonna be ppl that dont understand an talk shit ,but if ur pure about what u love then nobodys comments matter....iam italian,welsh and mexican ,an iam still considered white ,it dont matter to me ,shit my moms is the welsh side an she loves lowriders ,even comes out to shows ,my pops not so much tells me iam wasting my money an blahhhh blahhh blahhhh........end result ...to each his own homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Lowridin, It`s all good no matter where we come from! I like that statement, keep it clean. We, as caring people, must watch out for each other. Respect and shout outs to each other!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Jul 30 2006, 11:58 PM~5871810
> *yea white folks always seem to have the most and worst to say. but thanks for your thoughts. sometimes, your right, it just gets fuckin old.
> *


hate to hear your being hated on by your own, i live in a predominantly all white neighborhood. imagine this, mexican, tattooed up, bald, and then a lowrider. shit im sure they were like OH MY GOD! i thought this shit was funny. the looks, the way they avoided using the side walk directly in front of my house. but once they figured out that i did work 6 days a week to have the things that i have, its been all good. hell i know them so good now that they give me shit about having a white guy cut my grass. the way i see things is fuckem all if they dont like it. im still gonna LOWRIDE with pride. PEACE.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Damn, White people trying to Lowride :uh:


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am not white, but I am tired of these country muthafuckas saying "Is that one of those Mexican Jumpin' beans?". I don't find that shit funny:buttkick: , but sometimes their ignorance makes me laugh on the inside :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 31 2006, 10:35 AM~5874046
> *I am not white, but I am tired of these country muthafuckas saying "Is that one of those Mexican Jumpin' beans?".  I don't find that shit funny:buttkick:  , but sometimes  their ignorance makes me laugh on the inside  :rofl:
> *




:uh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

White people suck. Crackers should stick to hot rods.




























(I'm white btw. That means its a joke. Relax honkys)


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, there is nothing wrong for being white, oriental, ect, ect... The point is this, many will talk, say that one is a sell out or that one is going against there race, what dose that mean? :dunno: .....It's nice to see that other people get involved in this SPORT or HOBBIE what ever you wana call it. Be true to your self, and that's the respect that you will gain from others! 

Lets face it, lowriding to many cultures besides that latino community is a TABO or Forbiden because of its roots and the history behind it. What about the history behind the BIKERS and Harley's, what about the Hot Roder's back in the days, Has everyone forgotten that part of history and were these people did? funny hu!

Think about it, and know the history! peace :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Im white, I first became interested in lowriding when I was 13. Its just something that became a part of me, I havent looked back and I have no regrets. Aside from going to car shows since I was a kid, the movie Corvette Summer and the music video "Shakin" by Eddie Money pretty much caught my attention, and of course Cheech & Chong films.

Now at 30 years old, I think about my past and the only thing I ever cared about was lowriders, seeing Joe Rays "Dressed to Kill" Mike Lopez with "Twilight Zone" all those LEGENDARY cars, thats all I ever cared about. 

As far as race goes, I dont really hear much about it, I've met some great people (some of the most legendary people in lowriding) no one ever says anything about me being white, and trust me, I AM WHITE, there is no mistaking when it comes to that. But its been great, of course there has been a few bitches along the way who like to say smart ass remarks, but they aint shit and wont ever be shit.


Around here where I live, I could kinda relate to what fletch said, but mostly I keep to myself, because there is no one to really relate to where I live.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 31 2006, 10:52 AM~5874148
> *White people suck.  Crackers should stick to hot rods.
> (I'm white btw)
> *



I knew you were b4 i even got to the bottom of ur post homie cuz only one like you would type that in here :uh:.

And to the micalo , mayberry cat I don't consider hawaii mayberry at all homie you just know and work with more respectful peeps. it ain't that they get to me but I understood what the topic writer meant cause even though they don't mean much by it they kinda feeding the stereotype of lolo's and race differences. Like I said me I just laugh and roll on...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

You dont owe anybody an explanation of what race you are, much less how you spend your money. I'm a white female and could give a shit less what people think when they see me pull up. Some dude ask me just the other day, why you got a car like that, and why are you hittin switches....I told him straight up.....CUZ I CAN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 03:09 PM~5875146
> *I told him straight up.....CUZ I CAN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 12:09 PM~5875146
> *I told him straight up.....CUZ I CAN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


    She was hittin switches on me the other night


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 31 2006, 12:45 PM~5875405
> *     She was hittin switches on me the other night
> *


Sorry Fred, I just couldnt resist! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 12:48 PM~5875432
> *Sorry Fred, I just couldnt resist! :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *I knew you were b4 i even got to the bottom of ur post homie cuz only one like you would type that in here uh.gif.*


Uh, it was a joke bro. I can't believe a fellow uso would even say something like "only one like you" 

I don't give a fuck what color you are black, brown, yellow, white, something mixed between. I think everybody brings something different to the culture. Regardless of color. And I don't mean white people bring this aspect, black people bring that aspect, I mean each individual. It's all about how you represent yourself and the culture.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

MAN ALL YOU WHITE PEOPLE NEED TO JUST QUIT IT STOP CRYING AND ACTING LIKE BITCHES I GOT A SOLUTION GIVE YOUR CARS TO A MEXICAN LIKE ME AND NOBODY GOT TO GIVE YOU ANYMORE SHIT AND THATS SOME REAL SHIT



















































































































































JUST KIDDING LOWRIDE FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 31 2006, 01:04 PM~5875544
> *MAN ALL YOU WHITE PEOPLE NEED TO JUST QUIT IT STOP CRYING AND ACTING LIKE BITCHES I GOT A SOLUTION GIVE YOUR CARS TO A MEXICAN LIKE ME AND NOBODY GOT TO GIVE YOU ANYMORE SHIT AND THATS SOME REAL SHIT
> JUST KIDDING LOWRIDE FOREVER :biggrin:
> *


Mexican???? Since when???? You know your ass is a brother!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 01:21 PM~5875671
> *Mexican????  Since when????  You know your ass is a brother!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRUE THAT YOU GOT ME


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm a Mutt. And i don't care what anybody has to say about me, my ride, or my Family. But they better be ready for a response. :buttkick: 

Lowride forever....


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

its all about the cars.........


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 31 2006, 04:09 PM~5875972
> *its all about the cars.........
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie I wouldn't worry about it.. Some people are just that way.. My first car club was New Wave back in 72. We had a few whites guys and an asian guy. Shit at one time back in the late 60's & early 70's there were a lot of white lowriders in the LA area..
Andy's Hydraulic's (Andy Douglas) and Lowrider Hydraulic's (Steve Miller) are old time hydro shops that are & were owned and run by some very cool white guys.. As for shops not wanting to work on your shit, they may have more money then sense cause all money is green.. Keep it going to everyone of all races cause it's all good..  
Lowriding is a state of mind, either you have it or you don't..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Lowriding is for Eses


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 12:09 PM~5875146
> *You dont owe anybody an explanation of what race you are, much less how you spend your money.  I'm a white female and could give a shit less what people think when they see me pull up.  Some dude ask me just the other day, why you got a car like that, and why are you hittin switches....I told him straight up.....CUZ I CAN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Shit you white boys got it good. Throw on a suit and tie, and WALLAH! your normal. However if I do that I'm still black, and still get sweated by the Police. Use that shit towards your advantage. Your not apart of the "have nots" like us :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 31 2006, 06:22 PM~5876466
> *Lowriding is for Eses
> *


pinche joto :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 31 2006, 05:53 PM~5876716
> *pinche joto  :uh:  :uh:
> *


J........you'll never be normal again with all them fucking tattos  Welcome to the dark-side


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 31 2006, 03:50 PM~5876692
> *Shit you white boys got it good. Throw on a suit and tie, and WALLAH! your normal. However if I do that I'm still black, and still get sweated by the Police.  Use that shit towards your advantage. Your not apart of the "have nots" like us :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE BLACK?????????


























:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 06:03 PM~5876799
> *YOU'RE BLACK?????????
> :biggrin:
> *


Only from the waste down


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 31 2006, 04:16 PM~5876864
> *Only from the waste down
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 31 2006, 04:50 PM~5876692
> *Shit you white boys got it good. Throw on a suit and tie, and WALLAH! your normal. However if I do that I'm still black, and still get sweated by the Police.  Use that shit towards your advantage. Your not apart of the "have nots" like us :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, but white people can't wear a bright blue os purple suit and look good :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 31 2006, 07:30 PM~5876988
> *Yeah, but white people can't wear a bright blue os purple suit and look good :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

you have to be comfortable with your self first. If those people get to you that bad,then mabey you need to get to know yourself a little bit better.IM a big white boy myself, I work for truucha lowrider videos and never have a problem.people respect me for me.Like a dude told me one time(real reconize real) you might want to take up another hobby. if not stick with it and keep it clean.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 05:18 PM~5876889
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up jen,


pepole also tell me my wife aint bad lookin eather,isnt that right jen


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Jul 30 2006, 10:45 PM~5871729
> *i feel stupid as hell postin but i wanna hear what others think. im a caucasian male from arizona . My grandmothers side of the family is native american and my grandpa( who isnt blood related) are all mexican. But theres no question that im white. I took just about 100% of my traits from my sorrow excuse for a father and here i am. but i didnt grow up with his family. i grew up with my real family my grandmothers and grandfathers. when i was younger my uncles and cousins would take me out cruisin, hittin switches and all. i was hooked from then on. i grew up mostly in this small town , growing up though ive always got shit from just about everyone. back when i started shaving my head and some shit happened i had people calling me a damn skinhead like i was some sort of racist. And then ive always heard from others that i should stop "trying to be mexican" or "black" my family always told me not to worry. or my uncles would just be like well "just tell them your mexican, You are arent you" I wouldnt just straight up change for anyone, i never did. but even with my partners and family just blowing it off, sayin it dont matter i still get a bit self concious sometimes. Ive finally got my lincoln project kicked off and was talking to some fool today and he started saying shit like pretty much what are you fuckin with hydraulics for, those are for mexicans , you dont even look the part, its stupid as hell. it still just gets me sometimes when i run into those ignorant people.
> 
> i really just wanted to hear, everyone isnt fukcin like this right? what do you all think when you see a white guy lowridin?
> ...


Sounds to me like you wish you were something you are not :uh: 
Like, my great great grandpa was at the Alamo, but I look white, but really I have some Mexican in me, it's because it's my adopted last name. My last name is really Hernandez :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jul 31 2006, 04:45 PM~5877095
> *whats up jen,
> pepole also tell me my wife aint bad lookin eather,isnt that right jen
> *


 :biggrin: Everyone tells me that your wife and I look alot alike. You must have good taste....in women and lowriding! :biggrin:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I'm as white as they come. In fact, I am a Jew and grew up on a farm. I know design farm equipment for a living. I'm not a lowrider, an off-roader, a biker, or a hot rodder. I am simply a car guy. I've got a Firebird, a drag race El camino, a 4x4 International Scout, a 1950 Studebaker I am street rodding, and now I am going to lowride my daily driver crown vic. Build a clean car of any genre and it will get respect. Keep it clean, tidy and tasteful and you'll get props from everyone. Take a jalopy, crudely mount some pumps in the trunk, and poorly paint a women masturbating with a cucumber on the hood with some cuss words in Ye Olde English, and people are going to think you are a douche bag, no matter what race you are. Behaving like you are Lil Rob, just because you are sitting on wires, will get you laughed at. Owning a lowrider doesn't make you a gangster, IT MAKES YOU A GUY WITH A LOWRIDER. Just like you don't need to have a beard to your waist to ride a Harley. 

I could be wrong, but this has been my experience. If I am at a car show and see a Mexican with a car I like, I have no trouble going and talking to him behaving like the white country boy I am. And I have never had any disrespect for it. I'm not trying to convince him I am an ese, I'm simply showing him I have respect for his car and his skills to build it. And 99.9% of the time, I get respect for showing respect and for not pretending I am something I am not.

Oh yeah, and its all about the cars.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Jul 31 2006, 06:00 PM~5877230
> *i like this guy
> he's a jack off  :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DO WHAT U DO................................BUT CANT DO IT LIKE US...................HAHAHA J/K WELCOME TO DA CLICKA.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

like some have said..if its bothering you..probably not for ya. go check out Post your rides section...them Kentucky boys are building top notch rides..


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 31 2006, 07:55 PM~5877187
> *Sounds to me like you wish you were something you are not :uh:
> Like, my great great grandpa was at the Alamo, but I look white, but really I have some Mexican in me, it's because it's my adopted last name. My last name is really Hernandez :uh:
> *


after reading the bold print, it does sound like that. as cool as it would be to be a distant relative of Emiliano Zapata you got to face the facts, YOUR NOT, AND YOU NEVER WILL BE. We are white, we would have a better chance being related to Hitler, lol.


BUT WHO CARES. JUST LOWRIDE. Hell if it makes me sound cool, my grandads first name was Low, and no, Im not kidding. Low F. Laws was his name.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 31 2006, 10:41 PM~5878379
> *like some have said..if its bothering you..probably not for ya. go check out Post your rides section...them Kentucky boys are building top notch rides..
> *


take a look at Johnny Salters 59 from SC
not to mention Joe Ray and John Kennedy, Brent Reese (Mr Impala) has had countless magazine features with some firme lowriders.


And dont sleep on DIPPINIT, just because he knows a little spanish dont mean he aint as white as the rest of us white boys.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 31 2006, 08:03 PM~5878470
> *take a look at Johnny Salters 59 from SC
> not to mention Joe Ray and John Kennedy, Brent Reese (Mr Impala) has had countless magazine features with some firme lowriders.
> And dont sleep on DIPPINIT, just because he knows a little spanish dont mean he aint as white as the rest of us white boys.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *its all about the cars.........*


Damn, I think that sums it all up.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jul 31 2006, 10:38 AM~5873742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head homie. Also being a "white boy" and a car guy (lowriders, tuners, etc) i find that as long as you take pride in what you do, it don't matter. I've always driven imports, chevy's on big wheels, and lows....theres always going to be someone that wants to hate because they wish they had what you do or they just dont understand it. Build your ride for you, either they gonna love to hate what your doing or love what your doing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 1 2006, 01:09 AM~5879175
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You hit the nail on the head homie.  Also being a "white boy" and a car guy (lowriders, tuners, etc) i find that as long as you take pride in what you do, it don't matter.  I've always driven imports, chevy's on big wheels, and lows....theres always going to be someone that wants to hate because they wish they had what you do or they just dont understand it.  Build your ride for you, either they gonna love to hate what your doing or love what your doing.
> *


that stuff dont have anything to do with lowriding.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 31 2006, 02:09 PM~5875972
> *its all about the cars.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

Damn i didnt think this would turn into this big of a topic . Look. You are all right. i dont know why i let the shit bother me in the first place, it never has before ever. But on a comment i read a page back, im certainly not trying to be something im not. Although many ignorant people have thought that was the case when i was growing up. Ive never let them change me and i Damn sure wont let them now. Thanks for all the feedback homies.


----------



## Huero_59 (Apr 4, 2006)

Lowriding is for anyone who has the passion to be involved. Race don't dictate sh*t.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 31 2006, 01:04 PM~5875544
> *MAN ALL YOU WHITE PEOPLE NEED TO JUST QUIT IT STOP CRYING AND ACTING LIKE BITCHES I GOT A SOLUTION GIVE YOUR CARS TO A MEXICAN LIKE ME AND NOBODY GOT TO GIVE YOU ANYMORE SHIT AND THATS SOME REAL SHIT
> JUST KIDDING LOWRIDE FOREVER :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHOSES UPPING THERE RIDES DAM IM TIRED OF WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2006, 12:43 AM~5879392
> *that stuff dont have anything to do with lowriding.
> *


I didn't say it did, its just a general comment about feeling the same kind of negativity for driving something that doesn't fit my "racial profile" as i guess people would say. But how does what i drive not have anything to do with "lowriding" since everything i drive i lowered whether it be on big or small wheels or in a traditional sense or in the new generation style?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 1 2006, 01:55 AM~5880079
> *I didn't say it did, its just a general comment about feeling the same kind of negativity for driving something that doesn't fit my "racial profile" as i guess people would say.  But how does what i drive not have anything to do with "lowriding" since everything i drive i lowered whether it be on big or small wheels or in a traditional sense or in the new generation style?
> *


ONLY THING I CAN SAY YOU AINT LOWRIDING IF YOU AINT ON 13S OR 14S


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 31 2006, 08:03 PM~5878470
> *take a look at Johnny Salters 59 from SC
> not to mention Joe Ray and John Kennedy, Brent Reese (Mr Impala) has had countless magazine features with some firme lowriders.
> And dont sleep on DIPPINIT, just because he knows a little spanish dont mean he aint as white as the rest of us white boys.
> *


don't forget tony parker and ME i'm a cracker


----------



## burgs (Jun 16, 2006)

DUBZ just dont cut it... its a whole other league


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 02:07 AM~5880087
> *don't forget tony parker and ME i'm a cracker
> *


MAN ALL THESE WHITE PEOPLE IN HERE I FEEL LIKE A MINORITY AGAIN


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

u guys are gone get in trouble people are going to think this is a klan rally. J/K


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *But how does what i drive not have anything to do with "lowriding" since everything i drive i lowered whether it be on big or small wheels or in a traditional sense or in the new generation style?*


 :banghead:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 02:07 AM~5880087
> *don't forget tony parker and ME i'm a cracker
> *


damn cracker


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 1 2006, 04:55 AM~5880079
> * But how does what i drive not have anything to do with "lowriding" since everything i drive i lowered whether it be on big or small wheels or in a traditional sense or in the new generation style?
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

you just answered your own question.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 02:07 AM~5880087
> *don't forget tony parker and ME i'm a cracker
> *


yeah you are!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 31 2006, 08:41 PM~5878379
> *like some have said..if its bothering you..probably not for ya. go check out Post your rides section...them Kentucky boys are building top notch rides..
> *



they are?? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 31 2006, 08:58 PM~5878443
> *after reading the bold print, it does sound like that. as cool as it would be to be a distant relative of Emiliano Zapata you got to face the facts, YOUR NOT, AND YOU NEVER WILL BE. We are white, we would have a better chance being related to Hitler, lol.
> BUT WHO CARES. JUST LOWRIDE. Hell if it makes me sound cool, my grandads first name was Low, and no, Im not kidding. Low F. Laws was his name.
> *



I thought it was Boss...... Boss Hogg :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 31 2006, 09:03 PM~5878470
> *take a look at Johnny Salters 59 from SC
> not to mention Joe Ray and John Kennedy, Brent Reese (Mr Impala) has had countless magazine features with some firme lowriders.
> And DIPPINIT, is one baddass Mexican who builds baddass cars. I hope to be like him one day. *


 :0 :0 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2006, 10:38 AM~5880962
> *:0  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 1 2006, 11:50 AM~5881021
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


with all the starving comedians out there, Brandon wants to try and be funny.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 03:10 AM~5880096
> *MAN ALL THESE WHITE PEOPLE IN HERE I FEEL LIKE A MINORITY AGAIN
> *



:biggrin: :0 That was hilarious! 

BTW, it's about the cars.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

White people lowride? When the fuck did this happen and how the fuck do they think they are? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

2 words.................johnny salters


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Hell...lowriding is for everyone BLACK-WHITE-YELLOW-GREEN...white guys don't feel inferior...just don't blast Elvis while you ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2006, 12:05 PM~5882019
> *Hell...lowriding is for everyone BLACK-WHITE-YELLOW-GREEN...white guys don't feel inferior...just don't blast Elvis while you ride!! :biggrin:
> *


Is Slayer OK? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 31 2006, 10:03 PM~5878470
> *take a look at Johnny Salters 59 from SC
> not to mention Joe Ray and John Kennedy, Brent Reese (Mr Impala) has had countless magazine features with some firme lowriders.
> And dont sleep on DIPPINIT, just because he knows a little spanish dont mean he aint as white as the rest of us white boys.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Slayer??...Never heard of it bro :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SAY WHAAATT??!! White guys lowriding?...Black guys ice skating?...less than 10 Mexicans riding in a hugo?...What's the world coming too??!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2006, 12:28 PM~5882218
> *Slayer??...Never heard of it bro :dunno:
> *


Slayer is a thrash/death metal band that's been around since 1981. They're legendary, as far as metal is concerned, and they never sold out, like Metallica and Megadeth, or faded away like most of the bands from that era. I won't get all off-topic, but I figured most people would get the reference. I guess I could have said Led Zeppelin or something in reference to some "white" music. It's all good... :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

too me it dont matter what color your skin is you can be white or asain it dont matter, as long as you have a strong love and passion for this than you will always be real in my book..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 1 2006, 12:42 PM~5882353
> *Slayer is a thrash/death metal band that's been around since 1981.  They're legendary, as far as metal is concerned, and they never sold out, like Metallica and Megadeth, or faded away like most of the bands from that era.  I won't get all off-topic, but I figured most people would get the reference.  I guess I could have said Led Zeppelin or something in reference to some "white" music.  It's all good...  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


I figured it was something along those lines...I just never heard of them. Anyways, Every Real Rider rides to "Girl Callin".


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

There's a bonifide lowrider shop in Clifton Heights, PA by the name of MOTION 3. These white boys are the TRUTH!! There was another white boy in Jersey by the name of Brian who's lowsey. I was about to beat his ass for fuckin' up so many of my homies cars, but he's out of business now, so that's neither here nor there. The point I'm tryna make is you got white guys that should be in this shit and peckerwoods that should'nt. You bonifide white boys...Fuck it man...Get your ride on!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:37 PM~5882309
> *SAY WHAAATT??!!  White guys lowriding?...Black guys ice skating?...less than 10 Mexicans riding in a hugo?...What's the world coming too??!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


White people Roller Skating at World on Wheels??


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2006, 01:18 PM~5882613
> *White people Roller Skating at World on Wheels??
> *


Har-Har...***** that shit was corny! :thumbsdown:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:around:


----------



## 88lacfleetwood (Mar 10, 2006)

im just another guero ridin low.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88lacfleetwood_@Aug 1 2006, 01:26 PM~5882682
> *im just another guero ridin low.
> *


And you say that to say what?! What does that have to do with this topic?!


----------



## 88lacfleetwood (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:30 PM~5882704
> *And you say that to say what?!  What does that have to do with this topic?!
> *


just replying to the topic "WHITE GUYS LOWRIDING". I think that has to do with me right? i am white. i am lowriding.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

You are sooo WHITE..Uh I mean RIGHT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 88lacfleetwood (Mar 10, 2006)

thats right


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:05 PM~5882019
> *Hell...lowriding is for everyone BLACK-WHITE-YELLOW-GREEN...white guys don't feel inferior...just don't blast Elvis while you ride!! :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you call a white guy in a lowrider?- A confused mexican :biggrin: 

What do you call a black guy in a lowrider?- A ***** that could'nt afford to replace the airbags on his lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

JUST TO ADD MY 2 CINTS I'M MEXICANA/CHICANA I THINK WE ALL HAVE TO BE PROUD OF WHO WE ARE AND WHERE WE CAME FROM I THINK AS LONG AS YOU DONT TRY TO ACT LIKE SOME ONE YOUR NOT IT'S OK. BUT SOME TIME AND I'V SEEN IT THERE IS PEOPLE (WHITE)THAT TRY AND BE MEXICAN AND THAT'S WHEN OTHERS (MEXICAN'S)DONT LIKE IT OUR ASSISTER'S HAVE A GREAT HISTORY AND TRADITION'S THAT ONLY BELONG TO USE MEXICAN BUT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT THE LOVE OF CAR'S. SO I THINK YOU JUST HAVE TO KEEP ON LOWRIDING AND SOME DAY EVERY ONE WILL GET OVER IT AND WILL NOT THINK OF YOU AS A WHITE BOY??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Aug 1 2006, 03:13 PM~5882956
> *JUST TO ADD MY 2 CINTS  I'M MEXICANA/CHICANA I THINK WE ALL HAVE TO BE PROUD OF WHO WE ARE AND WHERE WE CAME FROM I THINK AS LONG AS YOU DONT TRY TO ACT LIKE SOME ONE YOUR NOT IT'S OK. BUT SOME TIME AND I'V SEEN IT THERE IS PEOPLE (WHITE)THAT TRY AND BE MEXICAN AND THAT'S WHEN OTHERS (MEXICAN'S)DONT LIKE IT OUR ASSISTER'S HAVE A GREAT  HISTORY AND TRADITION'S THAT ONLY BELONG TO USE MEXICAN BUT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT THE LOVE OF CAR'S.    SO I THINK YOU JUST HAVE TO KEEP ON LOWRIDING AND SOME DAY EVERY ONE WILL GET OVER IT AND WILL NOT THINK OF YOU AS A WHITE BOY??????
> *



PICS??


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Get past all of the b.s. Hell, here in in Kentucky believe it or not but I'm an oddball because I'm black and lowriding.. Instead of on big wheels... And even before the big wheel fad It was still predominately white. But the truth is, if you you go aroudn real lowriders you could be a 300 lb albino lady with blue hair and they'll all treat you the same.. That's the truth.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Preach it man. lol. yea, I know I dont care who you are or what you look like, if your into lowriding, we can get along.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Oh man, you white do face BS I guess, sorry to hear that. For the longest time though, I forgot that the majority are Latin Americans fixing rides, becasue I see so many color shades doing it. 

But trip off this............I got bull shit from my dad when I was alot younger for for trying to be a "PINCHE CHOLO". What I'm trying to say is, it doesn't matter homie, your going to catch heat even if your Mexican, black, whit or even Jap.  

My 2 cents.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 1 2006, 04:55 PM~5883935
> *:biggrin: Oh man, you white do face BS I guess, sorry to hear that.  For the longest time though, I forgot that the majority are Latin Americans fixing rides, becasue I see so many color shades doing it.
> 
> But trip off this............I got bull shit from my dad when I was alot younger for for trying to be a "PINCHE CHOLO".  What I'm trying to say is, it doesn't matter homie, your going to catch heat even if your Mexican, black, whit or even Jap.
> ...


This is an interesting thread to read through, que no? Mostly gueros and gueras on this thread sharing an opinion, some negritos and a few latino(a)s sharing their opinion about white guys lowriding. Why is that? 

Other threads are about, "Why the bad image, it's just lowriding, it's not a crime." It's like you stated, gueros do face BS, from all angles and I too, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Aug 1 2006, 04:13 PM~5882956
> *JUST TO ADD MY 2 CINTS  I'M MEXICANA/CHICANA I THINK WE ALL HAVE TO BE PROUD OF WHO WE ARE AND WHERE WE CAME FROM I THINK AS LONG AS YOU DONT TRY TO ACT LIKE SOME ONE YOUR NOT IT'S OK. BUT SOME TIME AND I'V SEEN IT THERE IS PEOPLE (WHITE)THAT TRY AND BE MEXICAN AND THAT'S WHEN OTHERS (MEXICAN'S)DONT LIKE IT OUR ASSISTER'S HAVE A GREAT  HISTORY AND TRADITION'S THAT ONLY BELONG TO USE MEXICAN BUT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT THE LOVE OF CAR'S.    SO I THINK YOU JUST HAVE TO KEEP ON LOWRIDING AND SOME DAY EVERY ONE WILL GET OVER IT AND WILL NOT THINK OF YOU AS A WHITE BOY??????
> *


[Keep on lowriding and some day everyone will get over it and will not think of you as a white boy]What the fuck is this bullshit?I dont know about every other fuckin white boy,but Im proud to be white and personally can give afuck less about what other fucks think when I come through flossin my in my shit.Ya heerrrrr :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Aug 11 2006, 10:29 PM~5951455
> *[Keep on lowriding and some day everyone will get over it and will not think of you as a white boy]What the fuck is this bullshit?I dont know about every other fuckin white boy,but Im proud to be white and personally can give afuck less  about what other fucks think when I come through flossin my in my shit.Ya heerrrrr :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i agree with ya bro..im white and damn proud..if white boys are trying to live the lifestyle to be brown..then they fake. brown pride, black pride, white pride..everyone should take pride in who they are.


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 11 2006, 11:36 PM~5951496
> *i agree with ya bro..im white and damn proud..if white boys are trying to live the lifestyle to be brown..then they fake. brown pride, black pride, white pride..everyone should take pride in who they are.
> *


Ya feel me shit,I knew I wasnt alone.Most men in genral know there isnt no sence in perpatrating anyways uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Jul 30 2006, 09:45 PM~5871729
> *i feel stupid as hell postin but i wanna hear what others think. im a caucasian male from arizona . My grandmothers side of the family is native american and my grandpa( who isnt blood related) are all mexican. But theres no question that im white. I took just about 100% of my traits from my sorrow excuse for a father and here i am. but i didnt grow up with his family. i grew up with my real family my grandmothers and grandfathers. when i was younger my uncles and cousins would take me out cruisin, hittin switches and all. i was hooked from then on. i grew up mostly in this small town , growing up though ive always got shit from just about everyone. back when i started shaving my head and some shit happened i had people calling me a damn skinhead like i was some sort of racist. And then ive always heard from others that i should stop "trying to be mexican" or "black" my family always told me not to worry. or my uncles would just be like well "just tell them your mexican, You are arent you" I wouldnt just straight up change for anyone, i never did. but even with my partners and family just blowing it off, sayin it dont matter i still get a bit self concious sometimes. Ive finally got my lincoln project kicked off and was talking to some fool today and he started saying shit like pretty much what are you fuckin with hydraulics for, those are for mexicans , you dont even look the part, its stupid as hell. it still just gets me sometimes when i run into those ignorant people.
> 
> i really just wanted to hear, everyone isnt fukcin like this right? what do you all think when you see a white guy lowridin?
> ...


I don't know you're age where/how you grew up but I sence from reading this you have some insecurities about yourself being a Lowrider.

I've been dealing with racial adversity most of my life. I grew up in south Los Angeles in a time where the area was 90% black. I am Irish/Indian/Mexican...last name is Higuera. I look "huero" and I don't speak spanish. My girlfriend is black and my daughter is half black.

Now that I'm in my late 20's things are not that bad because I know how to handle myself. When you have character and personality, you don't really have to deal with all the BS about being white or what not. Now if you come on the Shaw or to a show and act all geeky and shit, then I'm, sure a lot of guys are gonna pull out the race card on you. It's all about how you carry yourself. Respect is givin to those that earn it. But theres always gonna be an asshole no matter who you are.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Theres always gonna be that one dumbass that cant see past color..no matter what race. Really shows how ignorant our society is that we still conflict because someone skin is a different color.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 13 2006, 03:19 PM~5959609
> *Theres always gonna be that one dumbass that cant see past color..no matter what race. Really shows how ignorant our society is that we still conflict because someone skin is a different color.
> *


You're right.

There is still segregation in our community but It's not as big as it used to be.


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Aug 1 2006, 07:30 PM~5883738
> *Get past all of the b.s.  Hell, here in in Kentucky believe it or not but I'm an oddball because I'm black and lowriding..  Instead of on big wheels...  And even before the big wheel fad It was still predominately white.  But the truth is, if you you go aroudn real lowriders you could be a 300 lb albino lady with blue hair and they'll all treat you the same..  That's the truth.
> *


damn mike i never knew you were black but then again i didn't know about keenan and jessie for years and we can't forget that porkys dad is black. and since robbie is porkys cousin. i guess in kentucky we really don't notice skin color so much cause we are so busy looking at all the great lowriders thats coming out of here. thats how it should be. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

